# No mouse or keyboard in safe mode



## cvtsa (Jul 30, 2008)

Help!! was updating Nvidia drivers and now Have a black screen on normal start up.
If I start up in safe mode I have no mouse or keyboard (ps2 or usb)
also get ...Found new hardware...PCI Bridge. can load the driver but cannot select any options as no mouse or kb.
Any help gratefully accepted!.
Regards
Roger


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Enter your BIOS and enable all the USB Support options you can find.
All motherboards are different but there are usually options to Enable USB Keyboard & Mouse or Enable USB Legacy. You may even have an option to Enable USB2.0!
This should let you work in safe mode.

But when restarting, Press F8 as if to enter Safe-mode but select Start in VGA Mode instead.
Go to Device Manager and right-click on the name of your video card. Select Properties, then click on the Driver tab and select Roll Back Driver.

This doesn't always work too well with nVidia drivers; if it doesn't you must uninstall the drivers from Add/Remove Programs, then restart again in VGA Mode and reinstall your known working drivers.


----------



## lupus2401 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi there i have the same problem. I did follow your advise but with no improvement. I still cant use either mouse nor the keyboard and when i try to go normal booting i get the black screen...

Any other ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Can you start by telling us what MB Brand and Model or if a prebuilt PC Brand and Model?
Do you have PS2 ports to use a PS2 keyboard with?


----------



## lupus2401 (Aug 26, 2008)

My keyboard and mouse are usb but i also tried them with ps2. No result.
All began when i used a program called "driver genius" which downloaded some nvidia drivers which i installed.

But, i made a backup of the old drivers and used it. Still not fixed.

windows loads normal (but still no mouse or keyboard) under "Enable VGA Mode".

In normal mode - black screen
Safe Mode - Stuck at the beginning because of no mouse or keyboard.

MOBO - M2N32-SLI DELUXE
AMD 64 FX
2GB RAM

Thanks for the interest. :smile:


----------



## lupus2401 (Aug 26, 2008)

(ps. is there a way to boot windows inside windows? Not VM but the already installed windows)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You may have to do a repair install of windows to resolve this as it sounds like you have the wrong chip set drivers.
http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


----------



## lupus2401 (Aug 26, 2008)

That sounds like a nice idea. I'll give it a try. But i have restored all the drivers of the windows. Not just the nVidia ones.

Shouldn't that would have fixed the problem?

Thank you.


----------



## lupus2401 (Aug 26, 2008)

How can i change the profile name? At the end of the "repair" i was asked for a profile name and i didnt use the same the system had so now i get an error message saying that the profile cant contact or something like that.


----------

